# Free Beans, just pay postage



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Would anyone like my bag of Peang Thai beans (roast date 19.3.18 Buxton Roastery with sweet, chocolate, hazelnut notes). They were part of the D&H sub this month. They are just too dark for us to enjoy them - and I know there are lots of folk here who like dark beans!

It is a 225g bag and I will post as cheap as possible


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ooh yes please @MildredM


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Would anyone like my bag of Peang Thai beans (roast date 19.3.18 Buxton Roastery with sweet, chocolate, hazelnut notes). They were part of the D&H sub this month. They are just too dark for us to enjoy them - and I know there are lots of folk here who like dark beans!
> 
> It is a 225g bag and I will post as cheap as possible


I'll take them if you don't mind.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> Ooh yes please @MildredM


Great! Please can you message your addy and I will get them in the post forthwith


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> I'll take them if you don't mind.


Ohhhh! Speed is of the bean-essence, Rakesh


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

MildredM said:


> Ohhhh! Speed is of the bean-essence, Rakesh


Snooze you lose......... Or technically in this case hesitate even for an instant.....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Drewster said:


> Snooze you lose......... Or technically in this case hesitate even for an instant.....


Don't mention 'instant' on here...


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Don't mention 'instant' on here...


Good point - well made


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I've not opened mine yet. I thought the Bailes is pretty dark already (Brazilians don't really float my boat either)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Missy said:


> I've not opened mine yet. I thought the Bailes is pretty dark already (Brazilians don't really float my boat either)


Yes, a little too dark for us, sadly.


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Yes, a little too dark for us, sadly.


Yep, not bad more like "average". I opened this one first as it was the "oldest" of the three bags I got.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Mildred

Oh bugger, that inconvenience called work got in the way, just read the post, I would have taken them, love dark roast, like really dark nearly charcoal

oh well, if there's a next time

Cheers

Big Pete


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Big Pete said:


> Mildred
> 
> Oh bugger, that inconvenience called work got in the way, just read the post, I would have taken them, love dark roast, like really dark nearly charcoal
> 
> ...


Morning Pete.

Well at least it is here, I was just in time to get the last packet, but you're a good egg and I'll post them on when I've finished with them.







.... Jon.


----------

